# Fastest way to grow Java Moss



## l33tgeist (May 8, 2011)

I used to have a big (softball-sized when squeezed down) mass of the stuff, which I'd accumulated over the course of about a year. I didn't have a place for it anymore, so I gave it away. Now I've set up a new tank and I have tons of driftwood that would look great with some mossy accoutrements, but I only have a few small chunks left, and they grow fairly slowly. Rather than kicking myself about my lack of foresight, I'm trying to use this as an opportunity to expand my knowledge and grow some more plant.

Java Moss is always one of those things that is touted for being so undemanding; it will subsist anywhere. Therefore, there doesn't seem to be much information about making it thrive. So, what's the fastest way to make my meager scraps increase? Should I grow them partially emersed under artificial light? (I'm going to check out the emersed culture section now). Should I put them outside in the sun in a pan of water and ferts? spread them over the filter outflow in the tank? Leave them where they are and have patience? Is it partial to high concentrations of some particular nutrient? 

I've heard of people having had it grow out of control; perhaps there's someone here who has, and could discuss what unfortunate (for them) circumstances brought that about.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Plain Java moss is a taxi genius. This group can handle water over 80°. So you can grow it out doors floating. What I reconmed is to seperate it into narrow strips. Tie it on and try get a lot of branches to have some there to grow in. Just use good lighting, macro and micro nutrients and co2. Before you know it, you will be trimming.


----------



## l33tgeist (May 8, 2011)

I'm not sure what you're saying with that bit about it being a taxi...

I think I'll try growing it outside in its own dish. It's not doing that much in the main tank, even though everything else is growing well. I think it's just not that competitive against the root feeders (that tank is full of swords). I wouldn't want to put a lot of it in the main tank if I were concerned that I'd have to trim it all the time, but based on its performance now, that's not a problem. I want to take it out of that setting, grow it somewhere where it can take off unimpeded, and put it back it in there where it will stay under control. That's the idea, anyway.


----------

